# Looking for a specific program



## sammyooba

I am looking for a program that has the music composing capabilities like that of Sibelius and Finale. However, it also needs to let me play any frequency that I want (like 554.25133943876886...). I haven't been able to compose music for a long time because the music intervals that I want to use aren't playable on the scale we use today.


----------

